# BrownSheeps 2013 Lambing thread...6 new babies



## BrownSheep (Jan 11, 2013)

Accourding to when we put in the rams we can expect lambs any time from Sunday on!

As of now I would say only one ewe is away where near close an that is Big Bertha! Bertha has had one set of triplets and one set of twins, all ewes. 
Last year, two of her triplet daughters also had triplets. They weren't the best mothers but after a bit they got the hang of it. Triplets on any yearling ewe would be enough to confuse them I would guess. The other triplet daughter had a single ewe lamb but was an extremely attentive mother
Bertha was in with the main ram for this year who is Eli our Ramboulliet. 
She's not as well conditioned this year so I'll be happy with a single...it can even be a ram  . 

I expect she'll lamb right after I return to college.  Luckily, I have the ability to go back on weekends and family who will be texting me photos.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 12, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Accourding to when we put in the rams we can expect lambs any time from Sunday on!


 acording to my calendar we should of had 2 lammed by now
I wish you the very best of luck and a fantastic lambing season Brownsheep


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah it maybe quite a while before anyone actually does lamb


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

I will try to patiently wait for some new born lamb pictures!!!!!  
I have to wait till March till mine show up!
Good luck!!


----------



## finns&fjords (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah!! Another lambing thread! I've been following them and plan to start one of my own in a couple weeks when our excitement should begin. Good luck!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha thanks guys!

Today I was able to check a couple udders of our friendlier ewes. Of them only one has fairly large udder. Black Sheep is 2 year old and still carries her udder tightl to her body. I noticed a bit of development but was shocked as to how large it actually was when I flipped her.  She had a ram lamb that we retained last year. Unfortunately, he passed this November. We may still get lambs from him as he was allowed to run with the main group. 

Dos, a triplet ewe, is also looking verrrry large. She isn't friendly so I wasn't able to ge my hands on her and she's pretty fluffy down there. I expect she'll go a bit after Bertha and BlackSheep. She had a single last year that died shortly after lambing....thus another reason we are not doing pasture lambing this year. She's out of Mable my pure bred Suffolk that passed this last summer. Mable had triplets consistently so here's hoping she passed it on.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 17, 2013)

There's not very many days left till I have to return to school. Think adding cayan pepper to the hay and putting them on the trampoline would speed things along?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> There's not very many days left till I have to return to school. Think adding cayan pepper to the hay and putting them on the trampoline would speed things along?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> There's not very many days left till I have to return to school. Think adding cayan pepper to the hay and putting them on the trampoline would speed things along?


If you put the on the trampoline we will need video footage!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 17, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> There's not very many days left till I have to return to school. Think adding cayan pepper to the hay and putting them on the trampoline would speed things along?


  Cayenne pepper is also claimed to be a male aphrodisiac because it contains capsaicin   BrownSheep thats hot stuff buddy - let me know how it works on the ladies


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Brownsheep, you said you are not doing pasture lambing this year, SO do you have the pregnant ewes in a barn or in lambing jugs? Just curious what your set up is and how soon you bring them in.

Good luck with your girls!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 18, 2013)

Right now theyre in the pen up by our house. Although the pen is actuall large enough to count as a pasture. Probably 200 x 100 feet. The other pastures are a several acres in size and away from our house. As they get closer they'll be placed in the smaller dry lot that the jugs open into. They'll say in the jugs for a couple of days then be allowed into the dry lot. Depending on how many go at a time they'll be rotated into the larger pen again.  Our jugs are actuall covered this year it's a straw building with an open end so they'll probably be free to come and go from day one unless they reject one but we've never had it happen.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2013)

Bertha lambed! Twins, Thats all I know. My phones broken and I'm on the edge of having a melt down today has not been a good day.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on twins!

 Hope everything gets better!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

Fantastic news - waiting for more info oh and the standard photo


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Twins! Hope that news makes your day better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  That had to cheer you up


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2013)

BERTHA S RECORD HOLDS 2 ewes. These are her 6 &7 lambs and she's never had a ram.














This is what my dad sent me. It will be next Friday when I get to go see them


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm really groovin on the chocolate dipped ears. They've been moved into the lamb pen.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

on the lambies.. they will be even cuter when you see them, just think of that!


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

7 ewe lambs - thats impressive 
Great pics and they look strong


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Royd. 
Just got the email saying all is well They're standing outside the shed nursing. Bertha conditioning if fine. I was concered with that seeing how thin she was this fall.

I am think Hazel and Violet for names


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, that's an awesome ewe, for sure . Congrats on the new lambs.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 25, 2013)

congrads, Love the names, and I too have a ewe that has only thrown girls, I don't have her first set of girls, but I did keep her 2,3,4 set. She will lamb again in March, hoping for pink again. Send more pics when you get home


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 25, 2013)

A) my mother loves me! She's going to bring me down to see my lambies!
And B) my fathers a bad man. I told him their names....his response....He already named them " for and sale" 
My solution is we sell my sisters two ewes. Ones never lambed and they both know how to escape the pasture.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> He already named them " for and sale"


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 25, 2013)

They're pretty adorable in person. And boy are their legs loooong. Better pics in the morning.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL  Your dad is funny. I would def. cull out the non producers.


----------



## Alice Acres (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats on the healthy set of girls!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some of the new pictures. The dog pen forms a fence on one side of the lambing pens and Blue likes to trail the sheep ( she really loves herding) from her side. Bertha doesn't enjoy blue following her  so that's who she's looking at. If the babies weren't there she wouldn't care.

















Sorry for the quality cameras out of commission right now.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cute!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

they are darling!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute babies...I am partial to the little one with spots above the nose


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

Black Sheep has lambed ! Twins, pics and details to come. That was my wake up call this morning


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

I lied, Black Sheep had triplets.
Two ewes -one black one white
One ram - black

The white one will probably be a bottle baby since Black Shep really does not produce that much milk. It hasn't stooD yet but they are working on getting her up and drinking some colostrum.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 31, 2013)

Edit only put 2 thumbs when we needed 3 lol


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Royd.
The white ewe may or may not belong to BlackSheep. They found her cold and stiff out in the pen. They are thinking one of the first timers may have lambed and dumped. Although, none of them are displaying goopy rears and none looked close.

She's in the house now. She got some colostrum from BlackSheep. And is walking around and screaming based on my phone call with my sister.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

It was determined the ewe does belong to BlackSheep and she is just being a racist mommy.
I'll post the pics I have but they are pretty blurry.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

and the pics????  

congrats! just can't ooooow and aaaaw til the pics come!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

New pictures!














The Oreo triplets!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep the little white ewe will be bottle fed, but will remain out with the others since she's doing a good job staying part of the group. 
Also Berthas babies are just little chunks.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2013)

NOW I can oooooooooooow and aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwww!

There are too stinkin cute! The legs... so long!!  

Because I am having a hard time keeping kidding threads and lambing threads straight.... what kind of sheep?

I love how the blacks are with the cute little white one. Great pic


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 31, 2013)

These are 1/2 Ramboulliet.  Most of our lambs will be Dorset, Ramboulliet, with a smidgen of suffolk.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

awww...love your cute little lambies 

The little white one is a little thin, but with bottle feeding she'll become a little chunk in no time.  Congratuations on your little cuties!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

awww...love your cute little lambies 

The little white one is a little thin, but with bottle feeding she'll become a little chunk in no time.  Congratuations on your little cuties!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

oops...double post for some reason?  But...they are cute enough to deserve a double post I think


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 31, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> *He already named them " for and sake" *


Good job he named the twins and not the triplets


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 31, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> oops...double post for some reason?  But...they are cute enough to deserve a double post I think


ok you got me - how can you double post and have no edit - I knew there's more to bon than meets the eye


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

hey...I finally figured out how to post photos on here...will do the edit thing eventually...still can't figure out how to post a video though...these lambs have springs in their hooves I'm sure and do some acrobatics worthy of a video...we old ladies are not quick learners


----------



## Symphony (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Feb 1, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 1, 2013)

Love the babies


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys! I got to go home again so I can say that they are pretty adorable. 
The white ewe is indeed BlackSheeps. She's being bottle fed and is a little doll. We have named her Rosie and I am in  .
She stays out with the others during the day and has a kennel inside during the night.
I'll see if I can find I a picture for you.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 4, 2013)

At least two new babies. Dad sent pictures instead of calling and I saw etleast two babies.
ETA
Yep two newbies! I don't know sexes yet. Apparently they've been smearing after birth on Rosie hoping that the momma will take her on.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 4, 2013)

Two new ewes 
Our ewe to ram ratio right now is 6/1
We're plugging along


Also, I hate not being home for lambing season.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2013)

Well the momma accepted Rosie but Rosie didn't accept her.
Like I told my mom, Roise is a human who eas dinner than curls up in her chair with her blankie and watches tv till she falls asleep.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 7, 2013)

Just relized I never posted pictures of the new girls.
Here's a group sot of everyone thus far minus Rosie who is actually a human.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 7, 2013)

They're adorable


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Awwww, so cute


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 8, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 9, 2013)

The newest addition is Daisy's ram lamb





ETA Daisy doesn't have a tweaked mouth she's just making faces


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 9, 2013)

He looks great


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

Another new boy today. 

He sounds like a wild thing. My sister had to chase him around. Once they got him in the pen he crawled out! They had to halter him till they got his momma in! And boy is he a little chunk!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

Heres today's baby




And remember how scrawny little Rosie was? She's filling out!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 10, 2013)

So cute! What kind of sheep is Daisy?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 10, 2013)

Daisy's mom is a Suffolk x of some sort but looks pretty Suffolk-y and her dad is a horn Dorset. 

Her mom actually is the ewe who lambed before her.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Congrats on your latest baby!!!  And yes...that is a big lamb


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks  Bonbean! If I could I would love to see what sort of ram he would turn into but we aren't looking to keep anyone this year.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 11, 2013)

This is the baby daddy for the year
]
And here he is as a baby...or at least winter right after we got him


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 21, 2013)

New baby ram today born to Billy




An just because she's cute one of Ellie's girls
[


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)

Awwww....I  all the lambie photos! And I'm looking at Billy's coat length! Nice.....


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 21, 2013)

Your lambies have looooong legs!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2013)

They are all darling


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 21, 2013)

Adorable! And I just love the ram.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 22, 2013)

thanks guys!
 Two more lambs from today, rams. Dos had them. Eli's on my list. Henry may be a devil but at least the majority of hiss were girls.

Lots of lamb chops in a couple of months! I'll try to get pics up but it's been funeral family stuff.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 22, 2013)

I love the little black spot on his foot.  Too cute


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 23, 2013)

The two new boys are pretty dumb....I am a little concerned about them.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 23, 2013)

Really? In what way Brownsheep? Can sheep be "mentally challenged"?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 23, 2013)

They are just real slow. kind of doop dah doo babies. They're mommas keeping a good eye on them and keeps them tucked in really tight to her to stay warm. So, thats all good.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 20, 2013)

Eli had a busy day 145 days ago. Apparently three ewes lambed last night / this morning . I don't know how many lambs there are but apparently there was 4 in the house with a couple more out side.

There's some drama going on right now ( weak lamb)  so that's all the info I have.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 20, 2013)

So the official count is 6 lambs this morning. One set of twins  and one single and what is either a set of triplets or a set of twins and a single that lost its mom. 
My sister apparently doesn't care what sexes they are because she didn't check  .

Since everyone is now all nakey from being sheared they're having a hard time telling who is who.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow that's great! A lot of new babies. Can't wait to see them! And bet you can't either, lol.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 20, 2013)

I can't wait! 

Apparently they are all pure white.....do you have any idea how hard it is to keep pure white babies separate?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 20, 2013)

^ Yup! We usually have a lot of white babies.


----------



## EllieMay (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations!
And good luck telling 'em all apart.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 22, 2013)

Well we had our first lamb casualties of the year. Unfortunately two of those babies didn't make it. One was born out in the mud and momma either ditched it or lost it so it was never very strong and gave out that night.  The other one had a bum foot and we think he got laid on since he wasn't quick enough to move out of the way.

Up side we still have four of them! And there are more ewes to go.....I really need to talk to the rams about getting their buisness done quicker than this. Lambing season has stretched out for forever! Off the top of my head there's 4-5 ewes that haven't gone yet.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry about the lost lambs!  
Good luck with the ones on the way!!!!  
It definatly gets stressfull when the lambing season stretches on and on!!! Thats how mine was last year!  
Pics soon as you can!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

X 2!!!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 22, 2013)

So, there was actually two sets of triplets Thursday. We didn't find the other one till today,in the corner covered in dirt. It was black and still born anyway.They  got about an 1/2 inch of rain on Thursday....which is an absolute down pour for us. So between that and the wind it caused a lot of problems.
Odd to think we didn't loose ny body when it was ten below but add rain and we lost three.
Happy News now!!! 

Beazus had a BLACK ram lamb....this means little black ramthat passd in November did get a little action before he went!

We might leave this guy intact so we have a black ram for our white ewes....we have enough ewes he's either a) not related to or b) distantly related to for this to be an option.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2013)

So...I've been really bad about posting pictures  . In my defense the only pictures I have are cruddy cell phone ones.

As of right now our count is 18 live lambs 3 dead
Of the live lambs we have 10 rams and 8 ewes. I am not impressed with Eli's ram to ewe ratio...on the upside I am getting pretty good at castration and that's a useful skill to have. 

Most likely all the ewes will be kept. The littlest black ram lamb will be kept back as well. 

We do have some kids that want some fair lambs. They got excited when we had a black wether for sale so he'll go. We want to sell our bottle baby weathers as fair lambs so they can get loved on...and so we don't have to deal with that heart break. 

I am pretty certain Max's triplets were premature because at two weeks old the two surviving ones look like newborns and the smallest one weighs less than most newborns we have had. But, they are peppy and vigorous. Over all they are doing well and are thriving. I've named them Itty and Bitty

Four more ewes to go and then we are done!
Three should go any time they are HUGE. The fourth one is just now starting an udder so I'm putting her mid to late May.

We put the rams in in August....and we are STILL going


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 13, 2013)

We lost a ewe lamb today. Somebody lambed today while everyone was away. Of course they didn't get home till late and don't know who it belonged to yet. 

Apparently, it was HUGE. Dad thought it was one of the  7 week old bottle babies and it was very heavy. 

I am just happy they didn't loose the ewe. It was probably a hard delivery.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 13, 2013)

The ewe lamb was from Olive who is a first year. 

A bummer but I do have a lot of ewes from this line as it is.


----------

